# My Moebius Bride of Frankenstein So Far



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

I decided I wanted the Backgrond of My Moebius Bride of Frankenstein kit to be more in line with the Movie. Here is what I have completed on the journey so Far.(see below photos) First, of course I need more detailed information of what the heck all of the Items behind the Bride and Frank really were. so I took a lot of screen grabs from the movie, and must have watched the end of the movie about a hundred times. I thought at first, the two largest glass objects behind them were some kind of Giant Vacume Tubes, but upon closer examination I realized they were very Large Bottles. After doing some research on the internet, I found out that the name for these large bottles, are known as demijohns or Carboys. I was unable with an image search to find these exact ones with round bottoms, but did locate a couple of very small bottles made this way, but not any demijohnns of Carboys of this size. So I guess they must have been made for the movie? The bottles sit upsidedown in what I think in lab terms is called a drying rack, it has of course holes cut in top so the stems can protrude downward so the bottles can drain and dry. The other two large bottles, with round bodies and long stems to me look just like some really large regular glass labware, (I could not locate any Images of these Either.) So far I have built the drying Rack and and have sculpted out of aves epoxy sculpt the medium sized bottle and the large one, and the large round labware bottle with the long stems (With the Help of a small round lab becker that came with an action figure). These then will be cast in Clear resin. Forgive the bad Photography as all I have is my Iphone right now to take photos and also my rambling as I'am not the best at explaining my self in the written word, so if you have any questions about the constuction of any of the Items just ask. I Have been a member of this board since the Polar Lights Days and mostly a lurker, but thanks to Frank and this Kit I'am Now getting back into Modeling, and hope to be more active here. Any suggestions or Ideas are appreciated. Thanks for looking


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

This is going to be FUN! Looking forward to your take on the BoF!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll be lurking for your build! Whahahah!!!


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great job so far. Can't wait to see how this progresses. I don't have a problem with the photography. Thanks for the lesson about the beakers and bottles.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh, now that's really cool!

Looking forward to seeing this as it progresses. 

Sean


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Finished up extending the Wall today, Had to do this to make it match the length of the Drying Table. I used Balsa foam for the extention and attached it with ave epoxy sculpt. After that had set up overnight went back and sculpted the stones on the extention. I should have made the extention end look more like the other end, but sometimes I get in a hurrry and after Im finished with something then it dawns on me. But Im going to leave it as is for now, and if it bugs me later there is always my handy dremmel tool lol.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job on that wall extension. Once it's painted you won't be able to tell it was extended it matches so perfectly. I believe there is an aftermarket add from Moebius on that includes a larger wall and something else.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Culttvman has a replacement stone floor base. Substitute for the wooden floor. http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Deluxe-Stone-Base-for-the-Bride-from-Moebius_p_2197.html
Wall extension looks good. You did a great job of recreating the textures. The anticipation builds............


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for all of the nice comments. I was aware of the Moebius base and wall it's very nice. Im going to make my own stone base as it will have to be a lot wider to fit my alterations to the kit.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting the WIP. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Well here's an update. Step One build a box embed Clay around Bottle add air vents, this went well.










Step two ,Pour silicone Rubber side one let set. Dig out clay. Spary Mold release, Pour silicone Rubber side two let set, Open mold take out Bottle. Mold Complete. Yeah.










Put Mold together with Rubber Bands and hard plexiglass sheets so mold will not deform. Mix Easy Cast Clear Resin, Pour in Mold. Well this is where it got sort of ugly, When mixing up the easy cast one of the two parts which is the Hardner seemd a bit yellow, But I thought in One Video I had watched she said that this was normal and it would clear up as it set. Well of course that was not the case, seems I ran into some stock that had set on the store shelf way too long. So after about 7 hours I demolded to see what I had.










Looks like not only did I have a Yellow Bottle, but when all of the bubbles came to the top it left me with a short pour, Even though I had filled the mold to the top, and resin overfowed a bit. I will have to check around the internet to see what I did Wrong, because I let it degas for 5 minutes like it said, and poured slow and high to reduce bubbles. They were quit a few very minute bubbles near the top. I do have another box of easy cast and the Hardner is not as yellow as the other. So it I assume is ok color wise. I bought one from Michaels and one from Hobbly Lobbey, looks like the one from michales was the bad one. And of course I threw the recipt away. This is getting quit expensive so my project is now going on a budget it may be weeks before I can get this completed and all of the kinks worked out. And for the Yellow Bottle Its of course unuseable, unless I use it and just say, that oh, Dr. Frankenstein asked for a Specimen from the Monster. Well onward and upward, more later guys.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I think you're putting as much work into this as Frankenstein did when building his creatures....

You've created a monster, and it will destroy you!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*...so far.*

Like many of us in the figure model hobby, I like to customize/add bases/make "corrections" to models. Sometimes I feel it takes so much time doing so. I look at the MANY kits yet to build on my shelves (like many of us have) and get into the mood to just "build out of the box". It's nice to see more "built" kits appear on my display shelves, but the ones I "charish" (and others admire the most) are the ones that I've added my own personal touch to.
Guys (and gals), keep on buildin'! and keep on posting all that hard work that you do...making the kits "your own"!

Phil K


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Tim you are right it may destroy me lol. I found out my problem with the short casting is that my air vents are too small. So that is easy to fix. Thanks for the ecouragement Rinooctopus, to all of us modelers it helps.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Universalrocks said:


> Well here's an update. Step One build a box embed Clay around Bottle add air vents, this went well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might a tinted clearcoat (blue, green, something) knock the yellow down enough to make it less pee-like?


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Unfortunatly no. I finally was able to get a cast that is 98% useable. Im still having bubble problems. This one had a bubble at the very end of the spout, which is ok since it looks like a slight opening to the bottle. Also Had very small bubbles and one large one on the side. But when displayed you will not be able to see it. I think on my next casting im going to try polyester clear resin. From the videos on you tube it seems to come out a bit more water clear with no yellow tinge. Im beginning to think that the easy cast resin is more for small jewlery projects, as small amounts are much more water clear, but the larger casts still have a slight yellow tinge. The photo below looks whiter on camera than it doe's in person. Beside it is the Bad casting that was too yellow so you can see the difference. So when my funds get back up to par. Im going to get some clear polyester resin and try that.


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Guys, just a quick update. Just one more round flask to cast and Im finished with the bottles. Clean up left small scatches even with the finest sandpaper, but Future Floor wax to the rescue. I still have to clean up a couple of the bottles and give them a coat of Future. But Im mostly finished and think for a first time effort I have gotten a pretty good result. More later


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks great so far!

I'd love to see a screen grab of what you are trying to replicate from the film. The boxart is kind of dark and doesn't show much!

I guess you could watch this...starting from about 00:45 into it...
(SPOILER ALERT) End of Movie sequence... 





 
This looks to be a fun build! Nice work!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Well there is not just one screen grab I used. You just have to watch, take screen grabs and pause a lot and explore the back table behind frank and the Bride to see whats there. And this is what you will find.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW! Amazing work!


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok, time for an update. As you can see from the pic. the bottles now are completly done and cleaned up. I also decided to extend the wall on past both sides of the drying table (as seen in the same pic.)because Iam thinking about adding the two electrical gizzmos that you see in the film, that are on both sides of the table, and might need the room.Should I decide to do these. Oh almost forgot to mention also that I made the wall Higher, as you can see in pics. further down in this post. 










Also I have been working on a base for the Bride and Frank. As You can see from the pics. It was just going to be square because I was feeling lazy, but finally I decided it needed to be more shapely. After cutting the curvey lines I use a product called sculpt-it, to add a beveled rock texture to the edges, and used waded up tinfoil to give it texture. I was very pleased with the sculpt-it, it was a much better product than thought it would be. I had run out of aves and was wanting to get the base finished, I checked the hobby lobby website for Ideas and ran across it. It is an air dryed clay, when it setup I was very pleased with the durability of it and may now use it for walls and such as it is lighter than aves and much cheaper only $12.99 for 2lbs and also I had a 40% coupon to boot. As you can also see the wall is finished and painted.




























I have not progressed very far, but Iam getting their at a steady pace. I did start painting the sofa last night, and decided that I needed to tone down the bottles a bit to make them fit in the scene and not be so obvious, I gave them a very like white wash to resemble a film on the glass, this sort of worked ok, but Im open to any Ideas or techniques you guys might know of to make glass look filmy or dirty without going overboard. Also I will start work on the bandages that drape down from the long stem beakers as soon as my shipment of aves arrives on Monday. So very soon it will be time to start on the Bride and Frank which I hope after all of the sulpting, molding, and building will be like falling off a log. More later, take care Guys.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

UR, your build is sooooooo cool! Love it! So detailed! What a loving homage to a great motion picture!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

The custom glassware looks beautiful. Your floor expands the scene to the perfect proportions. A suggestion might be to vertically file the rock seams along the edge of the base. Really love what you are doing with this build. I like the look (and cost savings) of Sculpt-It for the floor and may have to give it a try. Thanks for sharing this.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

U.R.,

What everybody else has said. I'm sorry to say that the background sections and glassware that are included in the kit really don't do the figures justice. Maybe Moebius found that the inclusion of the drying table and glassware (which, BTW, I thank you for identifying - I was never sure just what those domed objects were) would have made the kit prohibitively expensive. Still, their inclusion with the replacement resin base set would have been welcome; maybe this thread will inspire our Aftermarketeers - ?

Here's a suggestion: I used thin metal cut from pop cans to make "scale thickness" bandages for my Aurora/Polar Lights Bride of Frankenstein. The metal holds its "pose" better than, say, white glue-soaked tissue would as you position the bandages on your model. That also makes them easier to paint. Just make sure to run some sandpaper over the sharp edges of the strips once you cut them out, or you'll discover an _advantage_ that tissue has over cut metal. 

I don't think your glassware needs any more toning down - the bottles sure stand out in the film and stills of this scene. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Mark, I was just looking and I believe the glassware is likely a duplicate to the glassware included in the Moebius Invisible Man. I didn't do a piece by piece comparison but a cursory glance makes that very likely. They recycled the floor from Frankenstein so recycling the glassware makes sense. It does save Moebius a bit of money so makes good business sense.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bob,

I think you mentioned the resemblance between the Bride's and Invisible Man's glassware on another thread. You may very well be right about that resemblance and also Moebius' reasons for including the same parts in both kits. As Universal Rocks has shown, the authentic drying rack and enlarged base can be scratchbuilt, but with a lot of effort. I'd just liked to have seen them done as an aftermarket accessory kit - and who knows? - somebody like Night-Owl might yet do it


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great mod of a great model.

You have to put it somewhere special in your house when it's done!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> ... I'd just liked to have seen them done as an aftermarket accessory kit - and who knows? - somebody like Night-Owl might yet do it


I was hoping the same thing. I do not like the glassware they provided with the kit to go on the back wall. That is NOT how it is depicted in the movie!

MMM


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Just a small update. Like a lot of people on here, finding the time to work on a kit can be a challenge in it self. I have finally had a chance the last few days to finally work on the Bride of Frankenstein kit. I have finished up the brides head here are a few progression pics.
and pics of the Finished Head. Do you think she looks to orange? More to come stay tuned. Sorry for the Less than clear pics.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

It's looking super! There's an awful lot to admire in your build. The drying rack and bottles are amazing! Your Bride portrait looks great, and I see that you have her eyes cast down toward her hand. That's what I had planned to do when I get to that point. The revulsion at being touched has built up in her and she is just about to recoil!

Again, super!


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank you captainmarvel1957, I have been watching you build, your doing a fantastic job!


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Bob,
> 
> I think you mentioned the resemblance between the Bride's and Invisible Man's glassware on another thread. You may very well be right about that resemblance and also Moebius' reasons for including the same parts in both kits. As Universal Rocks has shown, the authentic drying rack and enlarged base can be scratchbuilt, but with a lot of effort. *I'd just liked to have seen them done as an aftermarket accessory kit - and who knows? *- somebody like Night-Owl might yet do it


Looks like an after market kit already exists, just needs Universal Rocks to cast more and sell 'em:thumbsup:

Excellent work by the way UR, really takes a great kit to new levels:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

U.R.,

Since you asked, I will say yeah, I do think the Bride looks too orange. But that's only because my theory is, since she was brought to life in the same manner as the Monster, she should be about the same color. I brought this up on captainmarvel1957's Community Build thread, if you're interested. But I wouldn't blame you one bit if you're _not_... :hat:


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

I appreciate your honesty very much. Thank You.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

U.R.,

Let's call it candor. I may disagree with your color choices but I admire your work regardless. In any event, this is *your* model - so whatever decisions you make in painting it are the only valid ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I was thinking about coloration... since the monster is in effect, living (he has a heart beat etc) his skin may not be so dead looking. And Bride is set in time some weeks or months after the first movie. Moving forward, he would (and did) look quite a bit healthier in Son of Frankenstein, which took place at least 30 years later. I would think the bride would be rather pale but not necessarily decayed looking. It seems based on the movie the parts used were pretty fresh.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Impressive build so far!!

I would tend to agree with Mark on the flesh tone.... but as has been said in previous comments... great work and persistence!! It is paying off beautifully!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

I present to you The Monster. I might do a bit more tweaking, on him but we will see. Next Im going to tone down the Orange a bit, on the Bride. Once again the photos suck, but I did find my good camera, but forgot to get batteries for it. My next batch of photos should be better.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Universal Rocks, u rocks! Your Monster portrait is looking sweet! Love the colors! I've been thinking about what to do with the burn marks on his right cheek, I see that you gone with a light touch of red. And with your build in progress in the background I know it is all going to look first class when it's all put together. It's going to be an absolute masterpiece! 

Will you be draping a length of bandages across the tops of the bottles? We discussed that in another thread and I think that was somebody's idea of what a wedding arbor would like in Frankenstein's lab.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> ...Moving forward, he would (and did) look quite a bit healthier in Son of Frankenstein, which took place at least 30 years later...


Don't forget, part of that was due to the fact that Karloff had gained some weight in the eight years between _Frankenstein_ and _Son of Frankenstein_, so the Monster didn't look nearly as cadaverous as he had in the first movie.

Speaking of which, Moebius has now done a Frankenstein kit and a Bride of Frankenstein kit. Is anyone else hoping they'll complete the trifecta with a Son of Frankenstein kit at some point in the future? Perhaps another two-figure kit with the Monster and Ygor...










Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Universalrocks said:


>


U.R.,

Until you get the new batteries for your camera, I've got a suggestion that might help solve the problem you're having with your camera phone. Look at this photo - the Monster in the foreground is out of focus while the Bride in the background is crystal clear. She's at the distance you need to get crisp images. The views of your monsters may not be larger, but at least they'd be sharper. And if you have any photoediting software, you might be able to enlarge the images you do get.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Don't forget, part of that was due to the fact that Karloff had gained some weight in the eight years between _Frankenstein_ and _Son of Frankenstein_, so the Monster didn't look nearly as cadaverous as he had in the first movie.
> 
> Speaking of which, Moebius has now done a Frankenstein kit and a Bride of Frankenstein kit. Is anyone else hoping they'll complete the trifecta with a Son of Frankenstein kit at some point in the future? Perhaps another two-figure kit with the Monster and Ygor...
> 
> ...


Yes but if you look at the makeup itself its much smoother and "healed" compared to the burned version in Bride. Really good makeup in all 3 movies.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Yes but if you look at the makeup itself its much smoother and "healed" compared to the burned version in Bride. Really good makeup in all 3 movies.


Oh, definitely. Of the three movies featuring Karloff as the Monster, his makeup in Son of _Frankenstein_ is the most minimal.


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Just a quick update. Worked on draping the bandages from the bottles last night. I think the technique I used worked very well, I took a sheet of computer printer paper and laid down a very, very thin layer of aves epoxy sculpt along the logest length of the paper and about 3/4ths wide. Then cut strips from this for the bandages. This gave strength to the aves allowing me to achieve the draping effect with out tearing apart and making it easier to work with, plus when dried a hard workable set of bandages that I can remove for painting and reinstall back on the bottles. Now all I have to do is make the bundle of bunched -up bandages on the table. I'am almost to the end of the build, the bride and Frank are completed and the name plate needs to be painted and installed and then I will have the complete reveal. But right now Im getting ready to head out to the movie theater to watch the double feature Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein special showing. This build and now seeing the movie on the big screen, what more can a monster kid ask for.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job! I just got mine in the mail yesterday. Fantastic kit! Good timing too, as I went to Raliegh NC last night to watch Bride of Frankenstein on the big screen!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's a painting by artist Rolf Armstrong that was done during filming of the film. That's the colors I'm going to paint Frank


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I would tone down the flesh color on the Bride just a little. Remember, Dr. Pretorious, grew his from seed, not decayed flesh like Henry Frankenstein did. His experiments in the jars had health tones. I am very impressed with your work, I will study it to achieve the wear on the jacket. I said this when I first saw the kit, but Yeager still knocked it out of the park.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

The bandage wedding arbor looks great, UR! I've been thinking about draping them between the shelves on my build. Have I mentioned that I'm as green as Frankenstein with envy, in a good way, over your drying rack and bottles? Whenever I feel green with envy it's a good thing, never spiteful, it means that I really admire what you've done!

The Rolf Armstrong painting is a good reference for The Monster, but having said that I've seen different colors on photos of it as well. Seems to me I saw a photo on The Classic Horror Film Board that somebody posted whose mother knew Armstrong and actually, I think, owned that painting at one point and the color looked like a bit of a mint green. What is interesting to note seeing the painting again are the burn scars on The Monster's left arm.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

The painting is now at the Norman Rockwell Museum in the town where I work, I'll have to go and see it.


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Well Finally after almost four months My Bride of Frankenstein Build is complete.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! The amount of detail is just wonderful! Even the Russian judge would have to give it a 10!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome job. I like the construction, revised base and the paintwork! I actually messed around with my kit a bit yesterday. I really want to do something with the bride's head. I think it needs to be moved slightly so she is either looking at the Monster or her/his hand.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey!!! you're awesome!!! I thought those were huge vaccum tubes also. Thanks for the info about what they really are!!


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey I just saw your finished work. Again, you're AWESOME!!!!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

The best yet.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Fantastic work, it's just like a scene from the movie, could you take some close up shots of the monster and his jacket ? thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

U.R.,

You finished it in only _four months??!?_ Where do you do your modeling, on the planet Krypton? It takes me four months just to get to the point where I set the model aside...

Oh, and did I mention, great work?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This turned out really great!:thumbsup:

Love the dry rack in the back too! It really sets it apart from any build-up I've seen thus far!

Great flesh tone colors...nice!

MMM


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Guys for all the kind words, your encouragement and suggestions were very helpful getting me through this build. What a great forum this is.


----------

